# Sleep Tight Sparky



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Our beautiful little boy Sparky ( APH) 

We will miss you so much - sleep tight Sparkle xxx


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh no! The lump was a tumour? I'm so very sorry for your loss; my heart is just breaking for you right now. R.I.P. Sparky.


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

M2788 said:


> Oh no! The lump was a tumour? I'm so very sorry for your loss; my heart is just breaking for you right now. R.I.P. Sparky.


Thank you xx sadly it was a tumour and he was PTS before he woke up from the anesthetic


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## spencerwells (Oct 8, 2007)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

